#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Blonde Breast.......

## priyan

Hi
am posting some awesome jokes, you can also share some for the FaAdoo community.........



*Breast Stroke 

*A blonde, a redhead, and a brunette were having a breast stroke swimming contest to see who the better swimmer was.
It was a 5 mile race.

At the finish, the redhead came first, then the brunette, and finally, after two hours of waiting, the blonde arrived, completely exhausted.

The red head and the brunette asked what had taken her so long.
The blonde replied, "Well, I don't want to be picky or anything, but, I think you two were using you're hands!"


*Pregnent Blonde
*A bonde walked up to the information desk in her local hospital and said, "I, need, to see the upturn, please."
"I think, you mean the 'intern,' don't you?" asked the nurse on duty.
"Yes," said the girl. "I want to have a contamination."
"Don't you mean 'examination,'" the nurse questioned her again.
"Well I want to go to the 'fraternity ward,' anyway."
"I'm sure you mean the maternity ward."
To which the blonde replied "Upturn, intern, contamination, examination fraternity, maternity.... What's the difference? All I know is I, haven't demonstrated in two months, and I think I'm stagnant."  LOL

----------


## nisa

*Blonde Genies* 

A white guy is walking along a beach when he comes across a lamp partially buried in the sand. He picks up the lamp and gives it rub.

Two blonde genies appear, and they tell him he has been granted three wishes.

The guy makes his three wishes and the blonde genies disappear.

The next thing the guy knows, he's in a bedroom, in a mansion surrounded by 50 beautiful women. He makes love to all of them and begins to explore the house.

Suddenly he feels something soft under his feet, he looks down and the floor is covered in $100 bills.

Then, there is a knock at the door. He answers the door and standing there are two persons dressed in Klu Klux Klan outfits.

They drag him outside to the nearest tree, throw a rope over a limb and hang him by the neck until he is dead. The Klansmen walk off. As they are walking away, they remove their hoods; it's the two blonde genies.

One blonde genie says to the other one, "Hey, I can understand the first wish having all these beautiful women in a big mansion to make love to. I can also understand him wanting to be a millionaire. But to be hung like a black man is beyond me." :(grin):

----------

